# Air Conditioning Jobs



## craig&debs (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi all.
This is my first visit to this forum. I need advise.
I am an Air Conditioning Engineer in the UK looking for work in Canada.
My wife and I are hoping to make a permanent move over there in the coming months but it would be dependent on what job opportunities there are for a skilled engineer with UK qualifications.
We both have family living in Ontario, so this is our preffered region to live and work.

Can anybody point me in a direction where i can find employers willing to offer work to a migrant skilled worker.
Is there any websites that specify for overseas jobseekers?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

I have so many questions that i hope i can find answers for on this forum.​


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

craig&debs said:


> Hi all.
> This is my first visit to this forum. I need advise.
> I am an Air Conditioning Engineer in the UK looking for work in Canada.
> My wife and I are hoping to make a permanent move over there in the coming months but it would be dependent on what job opportunities there are for a skilled engineer with UK qualifications.
> ...


Perhaps you know there are basically only two ways into Canada. One is if you're occupation is on THE LIST of 38 occupations considered in short supply in Canada. Unfortunately your occupation is not on the list. The second way is with pre-arranged employment. That entails finding an employer willing to apply to the Government for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) for permission to hire you on a two-year Temporary Work Permit (TWP). The Government can turn down such a request if it believes there are sufficient Canadians to do the job and/or the employer has made inadequate attempts to find one. IMO you will require to do a reccie to here to seek out jobs with an employer who is willing to do all the necessary paperwork. Such employers are difficult to find.
I am not aware of any websites designated for overseas job seekers.

May I ask what is your wife's occupation. Is there a chance she could have the necessary qualifications for PR status?


----------

